# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Англоязычные клиентские Базы Форекс, Forex leads CPA | Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджб

## morfiys345

Forex leads CPA | Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.

Только целевой качественный трафик.
ПРОДАЖА ФОРЕКС ЛИДОВ.
• Любое ГЕО
• Инвестиции, Криптовалюта, Бады, Крипто-вкладчики, Чарджбэк (chargeback), Казино.
• Создаем продающие креативы
• Более 300 лидов / день
Настраиваем кампании в поисковых сетях Yandex и Google. Это наиболее целевой и качественный трафик.
Привлекаем клиентов из социальных сетей, в первую очередь из Facebook.
Рассылки по существующим базам электронных адресов. Можно получить большое количество лидов.
Получаем лиды из тизерных сетей, баннерной рекламы, попандеров, кликандеров и т.д.
Лидогенерация (lead generation) строго в одни руки, проданные базы клиенту другим клиентам не перепродаем.
По ценам обращайтесь в телеграмм или на почту:
https://t.me/navimorfiys Tелеграмм @navimorfiys
navimorfiys@gmail.com

Only targeted quality traffic.
SALE FOREX LEADS.
• Any GEO
• Investments, Cryptocurrency, Buds, Crypto depositors, Chargeback (chargeback), Casino.
• We create selling creatives
• More than 300 leads / day
We set up campaigns in the search networks Yandex and Google. This is the most targeted and high-quality traffic.
We attract clients from social networks, primarily from Facebook.
Mailings to existing databases of email addresses. You can get a lot of leads.
We get leads from teaser networks, banner ads, popunders, clickanders, etc.
Lead generation is strictly in one hand, we do not resell the sold bases to the client to other clients.
For prices, please contact telegram or mail:
https://t.me/navimorfiys Tелеграмм @navimorfiys
navimorfiys@gmail.com

----------

